

Seven Wonders of the IT World - cglynch
http://www.cio.com/article/135700
The fastest supercomputer. The most intriguing data center. The constantly changing core at the heart of Linux. CIO.com looks at the most impressive and most unusual marvels of the IT world.
======
run4yourlives
I got to about #4 before the ads became too annoying.

